# Western Unimount Wiring Problem



## Wrobs101 (Jan 27, 2016)

I have a 2015 Chevy Silverado and when I wired the plow up, I had only parking lights and no power to the handheld controller. I recheck the wiring many times from the manual and didn't see anything wrong. I also changed the solenoid. I'm scratching my head over here! TIA


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/diagnosing-no-power-to-control.175150


----------



## Wrobs101 (Jan 27, 2016)

Ty, I just realized when my buddy took out the harness he taped up the accessory power lead to the remote and I didn't realize it till now


----------



## Wrobs101 (Jan 27, 2016)

cwren2472 said:


> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/diagnosing-no-power-to-control.175150


 Ty that helped. Right now everything works but the headlights. Parking lights work plowside but no headlights


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Wrobs101 said:


> Ty that helped. Right now everything works but the headlights. Parking lights work plowside but no headlights


Do the lights shut off on the truck or do they stay on?

If they stay on, I'll wager 3 to 1 that the plow harness is not connected to the truck lights.


----------



## Wrobs101 (Jan 27, 2016)

cwren2472 said:


> Do the lights shut off on the truck or do they stay on?
> 
> If they stay on, I'll wager 3 to 1 that the plow harness is not connected to the truck lights.


The lights on the truck do shut off


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Truck lights work normal otherwise?


----------



## Wrobs101 (Jan 27, 2016)

cwren2472 said:


> Truck lights work normal otherwise?


Yes


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Wrobs101 said:


> Yes


Were the pieces installed new or used?

Do you have the part #s that were installed?


----------



## Wrobs101 (Jan 27, 2016)

cwren2472 said:


> Were the pieces installed new or used?
> 
> Do you have the part #s that were installed?


When I purchased the 2015 Silverado I bought the wiring harness 69818-1. I used the same isolation module and I installed a new solenoid.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Wrobs101 said:


> When I purchased the 2015 Silverado I bought the wiring harness 69818-1. I used the same isolation module and I installed a new solenoid.


Turn the truck off with the plow connected, key off entirely, then turn it back on. See if the plow lights come on


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

If they do, it's because you dont have the soft start isolation module you need for that truck


----------



## Wrobs101 (Jan 27, 2016)

They do not turn on I have isolation module 29070-1


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Wrobs101 said:


> They do not turn on I have isolation module 29070-1


Do you have the factory HID lights or dual halogen?


----------



## Wrobs101 (Jan 27, 2016)

They were halogens that I switched to leds. I had the same setup in my older truck


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, that truck needs the soft start module or the lights will not switch over properly without killing them. That said, turning it on with the plow connected should have worked, so you might still have other issues


----------



## Wrobs101 (Jan 27, 2016)

Is it the 29070-2 module?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Wrobs101 said:


> Is it the 29070-2 module?


No, 29760


----------



## Wrobs101 (Jan 27, 2016)

OK thank you


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

or you can use the add-on relay pack 76272 with your module


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Just a quick question...

Unimount?

Unimounts were all relay 2 plug plows... has this plow been converted in the past to be a 3 plugger now?


----------



## Wrobs101 (Jan 27, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> Just a quick question...
> 
> Unimount?
> 
> Unimounts were all relay 2 plug plows... has this plow been converted in the past to be a 3 plugger now?


Yes the plow was converted to 3 plug 3 years ago. All was working great on the old truck.


----------



## Wrobs101 (Jan 27, 2016)

cwren2472 said:


> or you can use the add-on relay pack 76272 with your module


The soft start add-on did not work. I'm scratching my head over here.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Wrobs101 said:


> The soft start add-on did not work. I'm scratching my head over here.


Did you tell me if high beams work on the plow?


----------



## Wrobs101 (Jan 27, 2016)

cwren2472 said:


> Did you tell me if high beams work on the plow?


No high or low beams


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Wrobs101 said:


> No high or low beams


I'm pretty much at a loss for suggestions.

The next step would be to start probing the isolation module to see confirm power and grounds in and out of the module for the headlight functions


----------



## Wrobs101 (Jan 27, 2016)

cwren2472 said:


> I'm pretty much at a loss for suggestions.
> 
> The next step would be to start probing the isolation module to see confirm power and grounds in and out of the module for the headlight functions


OK I'll give it a try ty


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Here is the diagram


----------



## Wrobs101 (Jan 27, 2016)

cwren2472 said:


> Here is the diagram
> 
> View attachment 188370


So after probing the wires there is power going in but no power going out of the module. Any ideas? Bad module?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Wrobs101 said:


> So after probing the wires there is power going in but no power going out of the module. Any ideas? Bad module?


That's what it sounds like. Bad modules are fairly uncommon, so I dont usually jump to that until I've exhausted every other wiring problem.

If you call a local dealer, they should (may) have the tester to bench test it


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> That's what it sounds like. Bad modules are fairly uncommon, so I dont usually jump to that until I've exhausted every other wiring problem.
> 
> If you call a local dealer, they should (may) have the tester to bench test it


If you are a dealer aren't you required to purchase such equipment?


----------



## Wrobs101 (Jan 27, 2016)

cwren2472 said:


> That's what it sounds like. Bad modules are fairly uncommon, so I dont usually jump to that until I've exhausted every other wiring problem.
> 
> If you call a local dealer, they should (may) have the tester to bench test it


I have power out at plug A in the module but not plug B or C


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> If you are a dealer aren't you required to purchase such equipment?


No. Its suggested but not required. And it's a fairly expensive unit.

That said, it is a very handy unit that will also test both the 6 pin and 4 pin controllers (with adapters for additional charge)


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Wrobs101 said:


> I have power out at plug A in the module but not plug B or C


Port A would be power going out to the plow. You cant have power there but not have power at B and C

And if you have power coming out the A port, then either the 11 pin harness is bad, truck or plow, or there is a problem with the headlights themselves. Having both high beam and low beam defective is pretty unlikely though, so I suspect there is a problem with how you are testing it


----------



## Wrobs101 (Jan 27, 2016)

View attachment 188414

Here's a picture, yellow we have power red we don't have power testing headlights only


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Wrobs101 said:


> View attachment 188414
> 
> Here's a picture, yellow we have power red we don't have power testing headlights only


So that says that port A does NOT have power, correct?

That implies a bad module in that case


----------



## Wrobs101 (Jan 27, 2016)

Sorry I did it backwards, yellow is we have power red no power testing headlights only


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Wrobs101 said:


> Sorry I did it backwards, yellow is we have power red no power testing headlights only
> 
> View attachment 188416


I assume that's with the plow connected, which is correct then and the module should be ok

What lights do you have on the plow? The square sealed beams or the intensifiers?

If it's the sealed beam, I suspect a bad ground on the plow side, or the bulbs are blown.

If it's the intensifiers, test the connectors for power there


----------



## Wrobs101 (Jan 27, 2016)

cwren2472 said:


> I assume that's with the plow connected, which is correct then and the module should be ok
> 
> What lights do you have on the plow? The square sealed beams or the intensifiers?
> 
> ...


They are sealed beams, we jumped one of the relays and we got headlights to work ‍♂


----------



## Wrobs101 (Jan 27, 2016)

So I hooked up the old harness with the plug truckside and the headlights worked. The new harness has 3 relays and the old harness has 2. But everything it working now. Thank you for all your help


----------

